# Maltiest Beers?



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

Everyone seems to be talking about the most hoppiest beers, but I tend to prefer a malt flavour than a bitter or otherwise hop flavour.

So I'm wondering what kinda beer styles are super malty without being heaps dark (porters / stouts).

I'm guessing something made with heaps of crystal malt would be a good start?


----------



## kram (16/1/09)

Had an Oktoberfest before?

Munich/Vienna as a base malt, rather than large amounts of crystal to get the malt backbone in it.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

dont think so actually, you ever brewed one?


----------



## kram (16/1/09)

One of the many on the list. I was looking at brewing a Munich Dunkel first.

If you haven't seen it yet and could be bothered, check out the AABC guidelines. They'll give you plenty of ideas on the styles that are more focused towards the malt character.

Or just go with the Bock like you originally intended!


----------



## LexP (16/1/09)

Try Bocks, Doppelbocks, Weizenbocks, Vienna lagers, Marzens and maybe some English style Barleywines?


----------



## NickB (16/1/09)

I'm drinking a nice Vienna Lager at the moment... Will ease off on the IBUs slightly next time I brew it, but this style, and Oktoberfest, are probably the easiest to get ahold of commercial examples, apart from maybe a Bock...

Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

I've had bock before, didn't think it was that malty though? Guess because it's a lager. What's a really malty ale?


----------



## Jye (16/1/09)

Hey Mark, have a flick through the style guidelines at BJCP.org for some ideas. You might want to have a look at the amber, brown and scottish/irish ales.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

Cheers Jye, the PDF was a bit hard to follow haha.

Well I already love Amber Ale and Irish Red's, so I'll give browns a go.

I was just more wondering if there's anything SUPER malty. Like something extreme on purpose. I wanna see if there's a beer that I find too malty, cause everything I drink that's malty I think "thats awesome, wonder if theres anything maltier though". Wanna find my limit so to speak.

Will look at whats in American malt liquor too.


----------



## pmolou (16/1/09)

maybe try brew one of those styles like irish red but double the specialty malts?????
sortof as an experiment or something


----------



## MarkBastard (16/1/09)

Strong scotch ale looks like my cup of tea B)

Edit:


> Legs may be evident in stronger versions.



Hmm, would have thought it'd make you legless! Wtf does legs mean?


----------



## rclemmett (17/1/09)

If your after a locally made one the northern rivers brewery do migration dark ale which is in the style of a scottish wee heavy. Very malty.


----------



## kevo (17/1/09)

> QUOTE
> Legs may be evident in stronger versions.
> 
> Hmm, would have thought it'd make you legless! Wtf does legs mean?



Next time you have a glass of wine, give it a swirl so the liquid swishes up above the normal level on the side of your glass.

You'll see little clear lines of liquid slowly running back down the side of the glass. They're the 'legs'. easy to spot in wine and mead, and can be seen in some stronger beers.


----------



## Muggus (17/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Strong scotch ale looks like my cup of tea B)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Hmm, would have thought it'd make you legless! Wtf does legs mean?


I'd have to agree with you there.

Was lucky enough to try a Wee Heavy brewed by Schooey for the NSW Xmas caseswap, and it would have to have been one of the maltiest beers i've ever come across. In a good way though, rich, delicious but well balanced. You'll need plenty of hop bitterness to balance the sweetness of these beers.


Oh, and as for legs. Pour yourself a nice glass of port or dessert wine and give it a good swirl. They exhibit great long clingy legs on the side of the glass. 
Yum...port! :icon_drool2:


----------



## PostModern (17/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I'm guessing something made with heaps of crystal malt would be a good start?



Dear FSM, no. At the risk of sounding like the Jovial Monk, crystal is horrible when over-used. Just use a malty base malt, Munich with a good percentage of dark Munich, or even straight dark Munich, or Vienna, or Marris Otter and a bit of choc for colour, and mash warm. imho, crystal over 5% of the bill is too much. If you can't find a beer malty enough for you on the shelf at the bottlo, make one!


----------



## wessmith (17/1/09)

PostModern said:


> Dear FSM, no. At the risk of sounding like the Jovial Monk, crystal is horrible when over-used. Just use a malty base malt, Munich with a good percentage of dark Munich, or even straight dark Munich, or Vienna, or Marris Otter and a bit of choc for colour, and mash warm. imho, crystal over 5% of the bill is too much. If you can't find a beer malty enough for you on the shelf at the bottlo, make one!



Spot on PM. And is the JM still around??

Wes


----------



## PostModern (17/1/09)

wessmith said:


> Spot on PM. And is the JM still around??
> 
> Wes



Not round these parts.


----------



## Effect (17/1/09)

PostModern said:


> Not round these parts.




what did he do that was so bad?


----------



## Jye (17/1/09)

Ive been here for a while and still dont know :huh:


----------



## MarkBastard (19/1/09)

I remember a beer I had with legs now. Kram made it. I think it even stained the glass hahaha.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/1/09)

Phillip said:


> what did he do that was so bad?



Something to do with a goat  , but that isn't why he is no longer on here.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kram (19/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I remember a beer I had with legs now. Kram made it. I think it even stained the glass hahaha.


Yeah that would've been the Oatmeal Stout, it finished at 1.022.

Gonna have to make it again, probably only a tallie left in the keg.


----------

